# Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland



## Mühle (30. Okt. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen und werde versuchen 1 Bild hier reinzustellen, mal abwarten.

Meine Teichgeschichte ist schon etwas länger und wurde leider durch Unwissentheit begleitet.

Baggerloch : ca. 1993 ; ca. 100,0 qm
Fertigstellung : ca. 1998
fast Zusammenbruch des Teiches : 2000 (es wäre fast ein Sumpfbeet geworden, nur dann wäre ich nicht hier)

Seit dem Jahre 2000 kümmere ich mich ausschließlich um den Teich, die bessere Hälfte ist ausschließlich Zuschauer. Ich habe viel ausprobiert und gebe meine Kenntnisse gerne weiter und freue mich über viele neue Infos.

Bilder von meinem Teich folgen, vorab zur Probe meine besten Teichinteressenten und ein wenig Teich. Ach, selbstverständlich kommt bei den Fischfütterungen niemand zu kurz und es muß wohl gut schmecken.

Tja, es klappt nicht. Das Bild hängt bei : Dateien anhängen ; Anhänge verwalten. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand hilft.

Viele Teichgrüße

Mühle

Nun ist es ja doch da, hervorragend.


----------



## Uli (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

hi mühle,
jetzt wo du deine hunde vorgestellt hast,kannst du doch auch mal deinen teich zeigen 
gruß uli


----------



## Dodi (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo Mühle!? wat für'n Name...

Komme selbst aus Norddeutschland - wieder einer mehr...
Na dann: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei den Teichfreunden.

Viel Spaß hier - ich freue mich schon auf Deine Teichbilder - bei 100.000 l ist das ja ein riesen "Teil".


----------



## Mühle (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo Uli,

ich werde es morgen versuchen. Ich müßte jetzt das Netzwerk anstellen und da klappt eh wieder irgendetwas nicht. Hier ist alles etwas "hinterm Berg", stimmt nicht im "tiefsten Flachland". 

Leider bin ich nicht der Computerfreak und bin auch noch ein Forum-Neuling.

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort

Mühle


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo Mühle,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkomen hier.

Auf viele, gute, interessante Beiträge.


----------



## Uli (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

hallo mühle,
mach dir keinen stress.
wir freuen uns auch morgen noch über deine teichbilder.
gruß uli


----------



## Mühle (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo,

ich heiße Britta, da ich immer so Grüße will ich es gleich bekanntgeben. Diesen Namen gab es jedoch schon und Britta die 2. oder die 40. fand ich auch doof, daher mein ehemaliger "Spitzname". 

Ich freue mich hier zu sein und ich finde es schön, daß hier auf eine gewisse Höflichkeit und Umgangsfloskeln wert gelegt wird.

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Uli (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

hallo britta,
warum hat deine bessere hälfte kein interesse an dem teich?
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo Britta,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Wie man Bilder hochlädt und dann direkt in die eigenen Beiträge einbindet findest Du hier (klick). Falls es gar nicht funktionieren will-einfach nochmal melden!

Was man auf dem ersten Bild so erkennen kann, macht Lust auf mehr...


----------



## Steffen (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*







und viel Spaß hier!!!


----------



## Mühle (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo ,

nun werde ich versuchen einige Bilder von meinem Teich zu zeigen.

 

Mensch, das ist ja ganz einfach. 

Das 1. Bild zeigt den Hauptteich im Vordergrund und den dahinterliegenden "Pflanzteich" ca. 5,0 x 6,0 m.

 

Der Hauptteich aus der anderen Perspektive.

 

Hier der Pflanzteich.


Wie schon erwähnt haben wir den Hauptteich so ca. 1993 ausgebaggert. Bis zur Fertigstellung dauerte es ca. 5 Jahre. Tja, Zeitmangel, aber vorallem fehlte das gewisse Kleingeld. Es soll ja Menschen geben, die fangen mit einem kleinen Teich an und vergrößern den Teich nach einer gewissen Zeit; ganz schön schlau. Wir haben es leider anders gemacht, erstmal 100,0 qm Loch und dann weitersehen; ganz schön dumm.

Wie auch immer. Der Teich war 1998 soweit fertig und meine bessere Hälfte fand Forellen schon immer toll; also Forellenzucht. Diese Fische müssen ordentlich gefüttert werden, meinte meine bessere Hälfte. Wenn das man gut geht, dachte ich. Es ging 2 Jahre gut und dann : Blasen, graues Wasser, Schaum ; die letzten Forellen tot.

Im Frühjahr 2000 sind wir uns einig geworden, der Mann ist nur noch für das Grobe zuständig und ich kümmere mich um den Rest.

Seit der Zeit bin ich beim Wiederaufbau des Teiches.

Da die Pflanzzone im Hauptteich leider zu klein ist, bin ich im Jahre 2003 auf die Idee gekommen den 2. Teich anzulegen, nur Pflanzen und die Fische, die wohl immer von selbst kommen. Die Teiche sind mit Hilfe einer Pumpe und Überlauf verbunden.

Für das nächste Jahr habe ich mir wieder viel vorgenommen, man wird wohl nie fertig; jedoch ist das wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Ziel.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Silke (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo Britta,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. So langsam füllt sich "der Norden".
Dein Teich sieht sehr schön aus, alles zugewachsen. Da kannst du dich bestimmt toll erholen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - falls du mal Zeit dafür hast. Ansonsten hast du das schon richtig erkannt: der Weg ist das Ziel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liebe Grüße aus Flensburg
Silke


----------



## gabi (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hi Britta,

du hast gestern im Chat ja garnicht gesagt dass du auch zwei Teichwächter hast. Meinen siehst du in meinem Avatar.

Deine Anlage sieht gelungen aus. Ich mags ja wenn alles so schön zugewachsen ist, wie in deinem Pflanzenteich.


----------



## Mühle (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Norddeutschland*

Hallo Gabi,

vielen Dank. Dein Fellträger gefällt mir sehr gut, so ein netter, treuer Blick. Ich will versuchen, daß ich Dir meine Süßen vorstelle:

 

Thure und Leo (kleine spanische Dame (Bonsai-Husky ?))

Wir schreiben uns hoffentlich bald wieder im Chat. 

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------

